# What bike do you ride? (Esp. if you are close to 5'4" with 31.30" inseam)



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought a 2002 Small Specialized Stumpjumper used. Other than that, I've never been on another mountain bike. So I don't really know if there is anything good or bad about it except for that the brake levers do not fit my hands as the root of my big thumbs hurts after a short ride. I've been telling my hubby that since I do not have any MTB skills, I need a better bike (light and fits me) to make up for it. I'm not sure he is convinced, but I know where the checkbook is. 

So anyway, I'm looking. I know there are threads, some even sticky, on this forum about what bikes women should get. But I'm really curious what bike (make/model/geometry) YOU ride that you think really fits you. Please do share your key measurements. Esp. if you are close to my build, your inputs would be very helpful. I just want to get some rough ideas. Following are my measurements (done according to instructions on http://www.wrenchscience.com)

Height:	64.00 in
Sternum Notch:	52.25 in
Inseam Length:	31.30 in
Arm Lenght:	23.00 in
Shoulder Width:	15.10 in
Weight:	106.00 lbs
Foot Size:	6.50 USWomans


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

I have NO idea what my measurements are (altho I do know I'm nowhere near 106 lbs!!  ). I'm 5'3" and ride a Stumpjumper. Love it.


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

S or XS? Did you have to do something with your brake levers?


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

mudworm said:


> S or XS? Did you have to do something with your brake levers?


Off the top of my head I think its 15"? I didn't have any problem with the brake levers.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

I am 5'3", 125 lbs and have a 31" inseam and I just got a 14" Novara Bliss (it's easier on the ckeckbook). REI does their sizing different, but I have been fitted for a mens small or womens medium on a Specialized and a Gary Fisher.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

my gf rides a Kona lisa ds....16" frame....it's a bit heavier than my Spec sj fsr comp but she likes it...i do wish she would have bought a spec stumpjumper fsr comp women's though as i love mine and it would have been lighter for her.....she is 5'4" with an inseam of 30"


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

i like that bike rack. what brand is it

Elle rides a Specialized WSD Medium she too is 5'4" with a 30inch inseem. She could ride a men's small.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

heythorp said:


> i like that bike rack. what brand is it
> 
> Elle rides a Specialized WSD Medium she too is 5'4" with a 30inch inseem. She could ride a men's small.


the rack is from mec..it's a swagman

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302692829&bmUID=1178640428334


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

titus racer X (custom frame)
'00 trek 8000 wsd (13"/XS frame)
'05 surly 1x1 (14"/XS frame)
'00 bianchi giro (49 cm)
'02 trek 5200 (50 cm)
currently lusting after an '07 orbea orca (51 cm)

height: 61.5 in
inseam: 30.5 in
weight: 100 lbs
foot size: 6.5 us womens
dunno the rest of my measurements but i'm short waisted and i've got fairly long arms and broad shoulders

rt


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> my gf rides a Kona lisa ds....16" frame....it's a bit heavier than my Spec sj fsr comp but she likes it...i do wish she would have bought a spec stumpjumper fsr comp women's though as i love mine and it would have been lighter for her.....she is 5'4" with an inseam of 30"


Are those pink skewers?! Where did you find them?!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

gatorchick said:


> Are those pink skewers?! Where did you find them?!


they were the black skewers that came with her bike...i painted them pink (color = perfect pink 780)....i had an extra set of skewers so if she didn't like them she could have those...i also painted her valve caps pink (u can see on the rear tire in 1st pic...front is hidden by the fork)


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> they were the black skewers that came with her bike...i painted them pink (color = perfect pink 780)....i had an extra set of skewers so if she didn't like them she could have those...i also painted her valve caps pink (u can see on the rear tire in 1st pic...front is hidden by the fork)


Ah that's great! I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I am just under 5'4". Not able to do the measurements, but we have the same inseam and foot size (I'm at 118 lbs, though).

I have an Intense 6.6. I was previously having issues with fit on a previous bike (top tube too long), but I was able to build up the Intense and just start riding in comfort without having to change or tweak anything.

If you're looking for something lighter weight, there's always the Intense 5.5 or Spider.

Here's my baby...


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*I'm just a tich off...*

...your height and inseam measurements but weigh two stone more  (little stones....)

I ride a 1997 Specialized Rockhopper (17inch), a small 2006 Norco Fluid 1 with 80mm stem and a 2001 Santa Cruz Bullit. The Bullit is a medium and feels too big - a small would be better.

As for brakes, I have short fingers so find Avid Juicy 7 brakes work well for reach.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Check out the BarnyMobile.


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

I am 5"4 & 1/ 2, weigh 140ish and my inseam is 32". Haven't taken the other measurements. I ride a Specialized women's specific Stump Jumper Expert that is a medium frame and I love it.


----------



## fern2legit2quit (May 8, 2007)

I'm 5'4" and 115 lbs. Not sure my other measurements.

I've been riding for several years on a GF Tassajara size medium. My partner switched out a lot of the parts to make it lighter (25 lbs) and fit me better. I'm not sure about everything that he did, but it's no longer anything like the original stock bike.

Over the weekend, however, I finally upgraded to a GF HiFi Deluxe GS size medium. The fit seems perfect...so far, I've only switched out the handlbars (didn't like the ones it came with) and the tires.

I'm sure it's possible to switch out the break levers, if they are indeed the wrong size. Me, I have very small hands, and I need to have my break levers and shifters rotated so that they are very close to my fingers.


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

mudworm said:


> Height:	64.00 in
> Sternum Notch:	52.25 in
> Inseam Length:	31.30 in
> Arm Lenght:	23.00 in
> ...


Sounds like we're almost exactly the same size. I'm just 1/2" taller than you and wear size 7.5 shoes. I ride a 16" Moots Rigormootis, and it fit's well.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm 5'3 and weigh 117lbs. My inseam is 31''. I ride a med. Julianna Superlight. Used to have a small stumpjumper but I love my Julianna and feel so much more comfortable on it.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've made some mods since this pic. I'm 5'4 and have a 30" inseam. Kona's fit me so well (the size 16).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

TheOtherH- my nick name is LittleH - anyway if you want a small bullit I have 2 ( 04' white or 04' black) we could make a trade! The smalls are to small for me 5' 8"!


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Not sure of my measurements, but I am 5'6", 132, I think I have a 33" inseam, and I ride a size medium Marin Rift Zone.


----------

